# Received an "Incomplete Delivery Notification" on Dash today



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I've recently started doing Door Dash and I've had no problems so far. I've never taken anybody's food and I have a good rating. But today one of my rides was a two stop delivery. My instructions were to leave the food at the door and text them that I delivered the food which I did.

When I got home a little later today I get an email telling me I failed to deliver the food. They asked for a photo and an explanation of what happened. I told them it was fraud and that I had made the delivery but I had no photo to prove it. They went ahead and took the $7.50 delivery fee out of my pay.

Is there any way to get the money back and prevent these shit heads from stealing from me again or am I out of luck on this one?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Is there any way to get the money back and prevent these shit heads from stealing from me again?


Nope, doodoocrash don't care. They screw us over and over again.


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

Start taking screenshots and pictures


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I have yet to have any issues with leaving food. I don't wait after I knock on the door but usually people come get the food quick enough for me to say 'have a good night'. But 30-ish % of the time I just knock and leave.. no photos.

Guess I should CMA and start.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I NEVER leave food. I have been delivering over 20 years and also develop delivery systems outside being an app driver. Take my advice.

You MUST always have contact. If the app says they don't want contact, they will need to deal with the fact that you still need to verify the customer gets the order. Most of the time, I will knock on the door or ring the doorbell then walk 8 to 10 feet back. When they answer, I ask them if they want me to hand it to them or put it down. Most want me to hand it to them as DD app now says leave it as a default option. If they say put it down, I tell them thank you and they shut the door and I put it down, then go back to my car and wait so I can see them take the food and I know they know I seen them take the food.

Customers are less likely to lie and say they never got the food when the driver is standing right there seeing them receive it.

If its an apartment complex and they want me to leave it in a foyer or lobby, I will text them and let them know I will leave it but I will be waiting outside to verify the delivery. I have had zero problems with incomplete deliveries. No contact in my terms means, don't get close.

For the customers that have manually put in the notes to leave it and then ring the bell, or something along those lines where they are CLEAR they don't want contact, I will do as they instruct me but will still wait at my car parked at the curb until they come out and if they are waiting for me to leave, I am more than happy to text them and let them know they are welcome to pickup their food now from the front porch and that I am just still there to verify the delivery.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Since DD recently added "orders never arrived" to the stats page, it is now time to CYA (cover your ass).

Before I start my shift, I write up a message about how the food has arrived, yadda yadda yadda. I copy it, and EVERY DELIVERY (leave at door), I send. I have my camera ready to snap a pic before I knock/ring bell. I know this absolutely sucks, but so does getting shafted or terminated. This feature was added to start eliminating people.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd bet a lot of money that stat has always existed, just not visible to the driver.


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago, I did an odd UberEats delivery. After picking up at the restaurant, I got a phone call from the customer that no, I didn't need to go to her house, she was at work, and I could just drop the food off just down the street, which is on the way. Real nice of her, now I didn't have to make a trip. 

Alarm bells went off in my head, seemed like a scam where she could claim I never delivered the food to her. So, I stopped by, gave her the food, with a big smile, and "Have a great day". Meanwhile, I didn't complete the trip. Just kept right on going, and went to her house. Only then did I complete the delivery order. Got paid the full amount.

Later, I noticed that that was the only delivery order all day where I didn't get a tip. Guess her plan didn't work out.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just text the customer and take a picture for each non contact delivery. I just text something like this. Not only is it proof but customers like feeling appreciated.

I had someone claim they didn't get their order yesterday for the first time. He texts me 40 mins later asking where his order is. I actually thought it was a PM order I just dropped off until he mentioned GH. I talked to support and they believed me. Just make sure to cover your ass because there are dirty people out there, we should all know this by now.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I've recently started doing Door Dash and I've had no problems so far. I've never taken anybody's food and I have a good rating. But today one of my rides was a two stop delivery. My instructions were to leave the food at the door and text them that I delivered the food which I did.
> 
> When I got home a little later today I get an email telling me I failed to deliver the food. They asked for a photo and an explanation of what happened. I told them it was fraud and that I had made the delivery but I had no photo to prove it. They went ahead and took the $7.50 delivery fee out of my pay.
> 
> Is there any way to get the money back and prevent these shit heads from stealing from me again or am I out of luck on this one?


How r the tips on Door Dash?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Photo or not, the customer can still report the food as missing. They can claim that the driver stole the food after the photo was taken or someone else stole the food after the photo was taken.

The best deterrence against a scamming customer or to prevent someone from stealing the food is to wait for the customer to take the food and thank them when they do. Thanking them shows the customer that you're watching them and greatly reduces the likelihood the customer will try to pull a free-food scam.

If waiting isn't practical, at the very least call the customer and let them know you dropped off the food. Even a phone call can be a deterrence because it shows you're alert.

When the customer requests me to leave the food in a vulnerable place such as an apartment vestibule, I'll usually offer to wait a little bit for the customer to come down and get it. That also shows driver alertness and prevents someone from stealing the food.



uberboy1212 said:


> I talked to support and they believed me.


Do the support reps at GH have the authority to make sure the company "believes" you?

As you know from working at Eats, the phone support rep can say they believe you 100% but they don't have the authority to do anything about it. Uber can still accuse you of fraud regardless of what the support rep thinks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Photo or not, the customer can still report the food as missing. They can claim that the driver stole the food after the photo was taken or someone else stole the food after the photo was taken.
> 
> The best deterrence against a scamming customer or to prevent someone from stealing the food is to wait for the customer to take the food and thank them when they do. Thanking them shows the customer that you're watching them and greatly reduces the likelihood the customer will try to pull a free-food scam.
> 
> ...


Relax man just saying what they told me. I'm not waiting for the customer so the only option is to text and take a picture. Yes I understand that it's not 100% proof but it's prob better than nothing since it shows some effort.

Receiving a text with picture will at least make the customer reconsider pulling some bs. Sure they can still claim that they didn't get it but it will make them think twice before trying.

I should mention that Ive had customers claim they didn't receive their order even when I handed it to them. So nothing is guaranteed to work. So the only 100% guaranteed option would be to get the transaction on video


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Does DD have records of text, gps, phone call and the photo? I got the incomplete delivery notice. I had three deliveries into the hood late night. Not quite sure which one it was. All DD gives you is the time of delivery. All three were leave at the door, but one the/a guy was waiting. Might have been the neighbor of a double. I told DD that I complete all my deliveries and the customer or someone else stole it. Of course the hand off had no photo. All leave at doors I text I’m on my way with your door dash order. Drop it off and leave a text that I did with the photo. Wait a minute then call. Either they answer or I get voicemail. Done I’m on my way to another delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Does DD have records of text, gps, phone call and the photo? I got the incomplete delivery notice. I had three deliveries into the hood late night. Not quite sure which one it was. All DD gives you is the time of delivery. All three were leave at the door, but one the/a guy was waiting. Might have been the neighbor of a double. I told DD that I complete all my deliveries and the customer or someone else stole it. Of course the hand off had no photo. All leave at doors I text I'm on my way with your door dash order. Drop it off and leave a text that I did with the photo. Wait a minute then call. Either they answer or I get voicemail. Done I'm on my way to another delivery.


DD keeps records of every text/call to the customer. They can also use gps to see ur location when u hit arrived/delivered


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

DD customers are jetsam and flotsam of society. GH customers who order at Popeyes not too far behind.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Great reminder to take pix as both GH and DD customers can be weasels.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> DD keeps records of every text/call to the customer. They can also use gps to see ur location when u hit arrived/delivered


So why would they take my money if it showed I was at the house. I noticed my "Orders Never Received" didn't change at 0, so they didn't count it against me. But they did take my money away for that delivery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I dont know you never know what to expect from these shady companies. You contacted them and they still didn't give it back to you? Ive had this happen on UE a few times but I always wound up getting the money back after contacting support


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nope, doodoocrash don't care. They screw us over and over again.


Yet you still keep driving for them.



Toby2 said:


> Does DD have records of text, gps, phone call and the photo? I got the incomplete delivery notice. I had three deliveries into the hood late night. Not quite sure which one it was. All DD gives you is the time of delivery. All three were leave at the door, but one the/a guy was waiting. Might have been the neighbor of a double. I told DD that I complete all my deliveries and the customer or someone else stole it. Of course the hand off had no photo. All leave at doors I text I'm on my way with your door dash order. Drop it off and leave a text that I did with the photo. Wait a minute then call. Either they answer or I get voicemail. Done I'm on my way to another delivery.


You snap a pic of ANYONE you're "handing any food off to", regardless of who they are, or what they say. You CYA. Get a video if possible & ALWAYS get a name........


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> Yet you still keep driving for them.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I NEVER leave food. I have been delivering over 20 years and also develop delivery systems outside being an app driver. Take my advice.
> 
> You MUST always have contact. If the app says they don't want contact, they will need to deal with the fact that you still need to verify the customer gets the order. Most of the time, I will knock on the door or ring the doorbell then walk 8 to 10 feet back. When they answer, I ask them if they want me to hand it to them or put it down. Most want me to hand it to them as DD app now says leave it as a default option. If they say put it down, I tell them thank you and they shut the door and I put it down, then go back to my car and wait so I can see them take the food and I know they know I seen them take the food.
> 
> ...


I understand that it is always best to cover yourself if at all possible but I truly think that is to the extreme. Waiting to have contact for every delivery or waiting to see customer physically come pickup the food is a time waster. The goal is to make as much money as possible in as little time as possible. That idle time will definitely add up.

The majority of people will probably come out fairly quickly but if someone happens to be in the phone for 15 minutes are you actually going to sit there and babysit the food? If they still don't come out are you going to go back and ring the doorbell again? All this for the very small percentage of fraud and false allegations?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> GH customers who order at Popeyes not too far behind.


I had a customer order 26 chicken sandwiches and no tip. Knowing how good the sandwiches are, I got to the house and left the food in the car and then confronted the customer at the door and asked them if they were tipping cash at the door or opting out. He said opting out and I said, "Ok, thats fine. As an independent contractor, its also my choice to cancel. I will be returning your order to the store. I am really sorry for the inconvenience". Then started walking back to my car and not looking back. Let me tell you, everyone's wallets at the house magically opened up. Walked away with $18 and they got their chicken sandwiches. LOL


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I had a customer order 26 chicken sandwiches and no tip. Knowing how good the sandwiches are, I got to the house and left the food in the car and then confronted the customer at the door and asked them if they were tipping cash at the door or opting out. He said opting out and I said, "Ok, thats fine. As an independent contractor, its also my choice to cancel. I will be returning your order to the store. I am really sorry for the inconvenience". Then started walking back to my car and not looking back. Let me tell you, everyone's wallets at the house magically opened up. Walked away with $18 and they got their chicken sandwiches. LOL


That kind of behavior is why you got spit on, not some racial BS. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/customer-spit-on-me-at-drop-off.401121/


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> That kind of behavior is why you got spit on, not some racial BS.


Incorrect. Your kind of behavior just causes drama, hate, and problems. What you said is only orchestrated to make someone angry and could be why you are angry yourself and people don't respect you.

NOW, to reply to your unneeded and harassing comment, I have said this in another thread that we are NOT here to do any of the delivery apps, the restaurants, or the customer a favor by taking $2 and $3 orders. If a customer orders 26 chicken sandwiches, I expect a tip accordingly. I will inquire about that tip, as an independent contractor, with expenses and compensation for my time in mind. My inquiry for a tip has nothing to do with where I picked up from, where I am dropping it off, what food I am delivering, how large the order is, and most certainly not the race or any other characteristics of the customer. Also, my inquiry on a tip does not mean I should expect any drama, backlash, verbal abuse, or a physical altercation in the direct result from inquiring at the door. Also, it is my choice as an independent contractor to complete an order at any level of the delivery, including the door. I am more than happy to receive half pay from DD and return an order for a customer that does not respect my time and expenses incurred for their order.

There, you got your long response you didn't deserve and I hope you enjoy this Keyboard Warrior Award as my token of gratitude for being a difficult person and wasting my time. Have a great day.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Incorrect. Your kind of behavior just causes drama, hate, and problems. What you said is only orchestrated to make someone angry and could be why you are angry yourself and people don't respect you.
> 
> NOW, to reply to your unneeded and harassing comment, I have said this in another thread that we are NOT here to do any of the delivery apps, the restaurants, or the customer a favor by taking $2 and $3 orders. If a customer orders 26 chicken sandwiches, I expect a tip accordingly. I will inquire about that tip, as an independent contractor, with expenses and compensation for my time in mind. My inquiry for a tip has nothing to do with where I picked up from, where I am dropping it off, what food I am delivering, how large the order is, and most certainly not the race or any other characteristics of the customer. Also, my inquiry on a tip does not mean I should expect any drama, backlash, verbal abuse, or a physical altercation in the direct result from inquiring at the door. Also, it is my choice as an independent contractor to complete an order at any level of the delivery, including the door. I am more than happy to receive half pay from DD and return an order for a customer that does not respect my time and expenses incurred for their order.
> 
> There, you got your long response you didn't deserve and I hope you enjoy this Keyboard Warrior Award as my token of gratitude for being a difficult person and wasting my time. Have a great day.


You could have said all that without reporting me to moderators though.

You know, like adults


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You could have said all that without reporting me to moderators though.
> 
> You know, like adults


I agree


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Incorrect. Your kind of behavior just causes drama, hate, and problems. What you said is only orchestrated to make someone angry and could be why you are angry yourself and people don't respect you.
> 
> NOW, to reply to your unneeded and harassing comment, I have said this in another thread that we are NOT here to do any of the delivery apps, the restaurants, or the customer a favor by taking $2 and $3 orders. If a customer orders 26 chicken sandwiches, I expect a tip accordingly. I will inquire about that tip, as an independent contractor, with expenses and compensation for my time in mind. My inquiry for a tip has nothing to do with where I picked up from, where I am dropping it off, what food I am delivering, how large the order is, and most certainly not the race or any other characteristics of the customer. Also, my inquiry on a tip does not mean I should expect any drama, backlash, verbal abuse, or a physical altercation in the direct result from inquiring at the door. Also, it is my choice as an independent contractor to complete an order at any level of the delivery, including the door. I am more than happy to receive half pay from DD and return an order for a customer that does not respect my time and expenses incurred for their order.
> 
> There, you got your long response you didn't deserve and I hope you enjoy this Keyboard Warrior Award as my token of gratitude for being a difficult person and wasting my time. Have a great day.


I honestly would like to know can an order actually be returned without the driver being penalized for the total value of the order? Popeye's will most likely refuse any order that left the store? Doordash/GrubHub would hold the driver accountable for accepting the order and knowing the risks? What am I missing here?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I understand that it is always best to cover yourself if at all possible but I truly think that is to the extreme. Waiting to have contact for every delivery or waiting to see customer physically come pickup the food is a time waster. The goal is to make as much money as possible in as little time as possible. That idle time will definitely add up.
> 
> The majority of people will probably come out fairly quickly but if someone happens to be in the phone for 15 minutes are you actually going to sit there and babysit the food? If they still don't come out are you going to go back and ring the doorbell again? All this for the very small percentage of fraud and false allegations?


Wouldn't it be at least a little bit worth it if you're having to cover this out of pocket? If UE or GH or DD are making you pay for this wouldn't it be worth at least a little bit of your time to make sure they can't take any of your money?


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

We're all family here, you can tell us. You ate the food didn't you? It's OK my friend, we're not judging you...


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> Wouldn't it be at least a little bit worth it if you're having to cover this out of pocket? If UE or GH or DD are making you pay for this wouldn't it be worth at least a little bit of your time to make sure they can't take any of your money?


I can only speak from my own experience. So far I have not had any fraudulent complaints yet and if it becomes that widespread and common we will start to see many more posts popping up. But let's say for the sake of things we averaged one complaint a month with an average $18 order that was charged back. Depending on region that's about 1 - 1.5 hours salary.

Even if you only spent 30 minutes total a week waiting for confirmation of delivery your wasting 2 hours salary a month. Unless your constantly getting multiple complaints or high value orders being charged back it's definitely not worth it. Besides, it sounds like you are spending much more than 30 minutes a week more like 30 minutes per day.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I can only speak from my own experience. So far I have not had any fraudulent complaints yet and if it becomes that widespread and common we will start to see many more posts popping up. But let's say for the sake of things we averaged one complaint a month with an average $18 order that was charged back. Depending on region that's about 1 - 1.5 hours salary.
> 
> Even if you only spent 30 minutes total a week waiting for confirmation of delivery your wasting 2 hours salary a month. Unless your constantly getting multiple complaints or high value orders being charged back it's definitely not worth it. Besides, it sounds like you are spending much more than 30 minutes a week more like 30 minutes per day.


I haven't had any fraudulent complaints either, but rather making the argument from a what if perspective. For the most part from my experience it would seem to be worth it, but that is mostly because the customers are usually outside before I even get to my car. On a rare occasion I have had to wait for a customer to come out for more than a minute or so. On a rare occasion I have had to wait for a minute or two for a customer to come out.

I hate wasting time as much as the next but still, It may end up being worth it. it may end up being worth it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> I haven't had any fraudulent complaints either, but rather making the argument from a what if perspective. For the most part from my experience it would seem to be worth it, but that is mostly because the customers are usually outside before I even get to my car. On a rare occasion I have had to wait for a customer to come out for more than a minute or so. On a rare occasion I have had to wait for a minute or two for a customer to come out.
> 
> I hate wasting time as much as the next but still, It may end up being worth it. it may end up being worth it.


Wouldn't it be better to at least get burned once or twice first before investing in the "Just To Be On The Safe Side" philosophy? If I get one or two fraudulent charge backs for incomplete delivery I will most likely reconsider my strategy. If I started that approach 18 months ago when I started driving I would of wasted 18 months of time since I haven't received one yet. That's just my opinion there is no right or wrong way with these kind of issues.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm also now having some restaurants ask me for my name to make sure I'm the correct driver. One restaurant even asked me to swipe all of the food entries on the DD app confirming I got all of the items before she would hand over the food. I should have had her open the bag in front of me and verify everything was in the bag before I did it. Next time I will. It's a bit insulting having them distust us like that. But if drivers are ripping them off I can see why they'd do it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I'm also now having some restaurants ask me for my name to make sure I'm the correct driver. One restaurant even asked me to swipe all of the food entries on the DD app confirming I got all of the items before she would hand over the food. I should have had her open the bag in front of me and verify everything was in the bag before I did it. Next time I will. It's a bit insulting having them distust us like that. But if drivers are ripping them off I can see why they'd do it.


There are so many daily challenges to doing this gig thus one must be mentally prepared. Either the customer lies about missing items to get a discount, the restaurant forgets items and blames the driver, driver is stealing food, or customer says order was never delivered. Nobody trusts anybody and we can't blame each other either. Grub Hub can only absorb so many losses before they start to hold either driver it restaurant accountable. I have been fortunate not to have to deal with too many scammers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> So why would they take my money if it showed I was at the house. I noticed my "Orders Never Received" didn't change at 0, so they didn't count it against me. But they did take my money away for that delivery.


Bad guy in charge, then we're doomed. I do not trust any app or algorithm. Do you?


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I had a customer order 26 chicken sandwiches and no tip. Knowing how good the sandwiches are, I got to the house and left the food in the car and then confronted the customer at the door and asked them if they were tipping cash at the door or opting out. He said opting out and I said, "Ok, thats fine. As an independent contractor, its also my choice to cancel. I will be returning your order to the store. I am really sorry for the inconvenience". Then started walking back to my car and not looking back. Let me tell you, everyone's wallets at the house magically opened up. Walked away with $18 and they got their chicken sandwiches. LOL


CAN YOU SHOW YOUR RATING FROM DORDASH APPS


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like this driver took the law into her own hands after a fraudulent report.

Yahoo News: DoorDash driver fired after confronting customer for allegedly lying about receiving delivery.
https://news.yahoo.com/doordash-driver-fired-confronting-customer-142134004.html


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

kos um uber said:


> CAN YOU SHOW YOUR RATING FROM DORDASH APPS


I could but why?


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I could but why?


to proof the way you acting not effecting your rating so we can learn moor and moor from expert *professional* like you


----------

